# Fresh fruit sauce TNT



## kadesma (Aug 5, 2010)

By now while we are still enjoying fresh fruit, to be honest we are looking for something to liven it up a little. This just might do it for you.
Beat 5 egg yolks til light in top of double boiler. Beat in 3/4 cup of sugar and place over simmering water,stirring cinstantly, til thickened, about 20 min. Remove from heat and beat til cool Add 3/4 cup Grand Marnier and refrigerate til chilled. Whip 1 cup whipping cream til  it just begins to thickens now add 1 Tab sugar. Continue beating til med thick but will still pour. Fold into egg sauce and pour into a serving dish. Chill til serving time or freeze Serve over any fresh fruit and berries.The kids love this with just a little of the sauce and a big sugar cookie.
enjoy
kades


----------

